# "DEJA-V"



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*THE DEJA-V*​
*HOW COOL IS THIS??*

better than the dragonfly945.00%better than the campamocha00.00%better than all1050.00%not so cool15.00%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Am I dreaming??!

Did I saw this before??!

Hello, my friends!

timehas passed since the last time I made a slingshot.

Ifinally had some free time, and I gave myself the task of finish a few projects that was half finished.

sincethat time that showed two pieces, which for me are the very best that has come out of my head, had done a piece that seems to me, that is at the level of the "dragonfly" and the "campamocha."

butnow, this piece came to outperform the two mentioned above.

*"DEJA-V"*

(it'slike dejavoo.. you know)

Many of you may be looking for a resemblance to something seen before, dreamed, imagined, fantasized or thought to do.

I do not know!!! I do not care!!! I just love this little fork!!!

Ithink it's the first fork I do with the posts completely open, in a "V" shape

Made of Rosamorada wood, it is a small pocket killer

herea few pics

thanksfor watching and thanks for your always kind comments




















*
THIS "PINKY-CORD-SISTEM" IS PATENTED BY ME... PLEASE DO NOT COPY MY STUFF... OR I WILL SUE YOU AND KILL YOU*
*
*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE,
As usual, you always bringing new designs simple, but funtional. I really like your new creation. Rosa mora wood is a very nice wood for slingshots. 
I want to thank you for let me take a look at your creation before anybody in the forum. Gracias.
Keep making such nice and little wonders, they are just fantastic. Saludos.

PD.
Great pictures, you are improving using the lens. Nice little "charrasca" .


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

It is as good as all the others, maybe better. Great job!

Me gusta muchisimo.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that slingshot. Great design and fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome sling! And yes I have done this before.... I have the exact same watch! (it just died last year and have not changed batteries) The pinky thing no, but now I will try it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Great looking blade. What is it?


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

waauuuww that's amazing X ! i also really like the green of it , i just love this slingshot!

Simon


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> waauuuww that's amazing X ! i also really like the green of it , i just love this slingshot!
> 
> Simon


about the color... its a mix of green and honey-yellow... y just love it, kind of... "TACTI-COOL"... and wait to see some pics whit the tubes and pouch on it!









it's raining very hard around here, some sort of "JUMANJI-MONZONIC-RAIN" and it impossible to go out.


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

my goodness, so impressive, great color!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

small, handy and surely powerful, love it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow very nice combination






























+







+


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

a lot of rain here too , and it's summer ! stupid climate







how do you make your curves like where you put your thumb and indexfinger?

Simon


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

please dont copy my stuff or i will sue and kill you !!




























nice catty


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very sharp looking!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats gorgeous !


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, they just keep getting better.
Martin


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like this one. I'm a fan of symmetrical slingshots, especially if they have grooves for index finger and thumb.
I voted for "better than all" but that's only because there was no "love them all equally because they are all fantastic" button.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

that looks great, shame about the lawsuit and death, I'd love to try my hand at that one


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice Gulfman









Oh, and a nice slingshot too









cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the size and color. Looks comfortable too.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Splendid pink purple veining, I liked the detail of the strap to the little finger.


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like an amazing fork







I have a thing for small forks, its just the "pocketability" that appeals to me, and amazing color too! with a decent set of bands on that, take it, and the knife into the woods and that is all you will need!


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

WHY DID U PUT THIS ON THE GROUND? WET GROUND?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Terriffic lil shooter. Very cool and the pinky lanyard looks like a good idea for a lil catty. I like it.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

slingkid said:


> WHY DID U PUT THIS ON THE GROUND? WET GROUND?


and why not?







is a waterproof slingshot!! (just like my watch)









see, the weather here is very humid, you sweat a lot in a short time. that's why I've always chosen not to apply varnish on my pieces. so far, my system ofwaterproofing the wood has not given me problems.

As you can see, the water absorption factor is practically nil.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pics again


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

No seas Salvaje!

Casí me infarto!

Te voy a mandar todas mis resorteronatas para que le des ese tratamiento de alquimia mistica bro!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

bring them to me!!! but I warn you, I'm going to keep more than one.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> No seas Salvaje!
> 
> Casí me infarto!
> 
> Te voy a mandar todas mis resorteronatas para que le des ese tratamiento de alquimia mistica bro!


Chepo,

Yeah Right, If you send your slingshots to CHANEKE or anybody else in the forum just kiss them good bye. I would not mind to become a magician and "desappear" more than one. I also could be an alquimist and find a way to change the material of your resorteras for useless broom sticks. Saludos mai.

*Si como no mai Chepo, si manda las recuas al mai CHANEKE o a cualquiera del foro echeles la bendicion y el besito de Judas. A mi no me importaria ni tantito volverme mago y "desaparecerle" mas de una. Tambien puedo hacerle al alquimista y encontrale la forma de convertir sus recuas en simples y chafas palos de escoba que no le servirian, ni pa jugar changay o romper la piñata. Saludos mai.*


----------

